# Sticky  show us your cockapoo mud monster



## kendal

come on show us your cockapoos at their worst, i want to see them when they are caked in mud or slime from your local pond or bog. we all love the photos when they are nice and fluffy just back from the groomers, but we all know that doesn't last, 
we have all had that feeling when you see them running to wards you covered in..........well some times you can only guess. 
but you think to your self "don't you dare come near me in that condition..... your not getting in my car like that you can walk home" lol


----------



## Dave

I don't think we have any pictures of Benny like that!  I'll have to look around and see if I can find something.


----------



## MOB

Barney loves going into the most muddiest puddles, here he is looking like a drowned rat!!


----------



## kendal

haha love it.


----------



## pammy67

*Toffee in stinking mud*

This is Toffee after bathing in some rotton sludge at the local woods, took me 40 mins to get her clean in the shower!!
http://i942.photobucket
[IMG]http://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad264/pammytoffee/P1020533.jpg


----------



## wilfiboy

gosh these made me laugh .


----------



## wilfiboy

Your boots are cleaner than the dogs lol


----------



## kendal

lol the ground was dry its just they jumped in the mud pit lol


----------



## eibhlin

Just love them all oh so funny needed a laugh at work Monday morning THANKS


----------



## wilfiboy

Just looking at these again they'd give that dog off the bed advert a run for its money x


----------



## RubyCockapoo

A wet, windy and muddy run this morning in Farnham Park










Other dog walkers were commenting on how dirty she was (the picture doesn't do it justice) one even suggested she should be called 'Scruffy' - the cheek


----------



## parapluie

ahaha great shot!


----------



## kendal

hahaha love it. i can beleave it.


----------



## paul1959




----------



## kendal

love it, was that her about to get dunked in the bath lol


----------



## parapluie

look at that water! hahaha we still haven't given rufus a bath yet (though he really needs it...) I think I'm scared the whole room will be soaked with a squirmy little worm. Better break out my bathing suit


----------



## Dylansmum

I'm really looking forward to drier weather. It's really wearing to have a wet, mud-caked cockapoo twice a day. Paw-washing doesn't get rid of the dirty belly, then when he dries the dried mud falls off everywhere and the house is permanently filthy. And it's not worth cleaning him up when he'll be filthy again a few hours later  Roll on Summer!!


----------



## lady amanda

OH MY!!!!!!!!! hahah the things to look forward to when the snow melts!!!


----------



## parapluie

I know! He's already dirty I can't imagine what it will be like when the snow melts...floods and mud everywhere! Too much snow!


----------



## Katrina

haha oh my gosh! I would not wanna be the one
washing them off after words!


----------



## strangeland86

The mud doesn't really show up on flo but I'm sure we'll see it on Nell when she gets out and about. She's not allowed to go out for walks yet but still manages to come in from the garden absolutely filthy! Lol


----------



## Lilly's mum

Soooooo cute!


----------



## weez74

This picture's not in the same league as some of the ones of this thread, as Rosie's still stuck in the house and garden till she's had her jabs! But she got really wet playing outside today, so here's a couple of pictures!


----------



## kendal

lol just wait till she finds a big muddy puddle lol


----------



## RubyCockapoo

..speaking of muddy puddles, just this morning in Farnham Park


----------



## kendal

RubyCockapoo said:


> ..speaking of muddy puddles, just this morning in Farnham Park


now thats what im talking about lol


----------



## parapluie

ahahah ruby, great shot! did you rinse off after getting home? do you have to go in the car to get home or just walk? I think I'd rather just walk at that point ahaha


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Hi Parapluie - she goes in the back of the car. Then in the bath, wash & blowdry! She does this every time, she had already laid in another muddy puddle prior to this picture - I think she does it cool down - she may be part Hippo as well as Poodle and Cocker - a Cockahippapoo.


----------



## weez74

OMG! And I thought I had a job getting Rosie dry after that photo. 

I've already got two pre-schoolers who run straight for the muddy puddles as soon as they get out of the house (Peppa Pig is to blame for that), they're going to have another partner in crime now, aren't they? I think I need to design a sort of car wash style dog/child flap for my back door, so they can be cleaned and dried as they come in. Dragon's Den, here I come...


----------



## Dylansmum

Great idea - I'll be your first customer!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Yes, they seem to love the mud and muck - Ruby is the worst and seems to encourage any other dogs she is with to do the same. A firned of ours is in fact having an outsie shower fitted this week (hot water supply) to clean the dog (labradoodle) when they get back!


----------



## parapluie

ahahah that's brilliant!


----------



## strangeland86

Nells first walk and she got filthy lol


























Clean at last...


----------



## lady amanda

ADORABLE LITTLE ONE!!!! look at those black feet! she looks like she did ok getting clean too!


----------



## embee

Ahhhh she is such a little love... Keep the pics coming, it makes my day.


----------



## Kel

I guess this is what I have to look forward to each day until it dries up here? As you can see by the snow in the picture, that might be a while. AHHH!! You can't tell by the picture, but her lower half is covered in a yucky sandy muddy mess from the puddles. I tied her to a doorknob outside my house while I went inside and got the bathtub and towels ready. She was not very happy with me while I was rinsing her off, nor very cooperative  I can't give her a bath EVERY time she takes a walk, can I? Anybody have any brilliant ideas? Or just some sympathy?


----------



## Dylansmum

Get a chocolate cockapoo next time! It's a life saver


----------



## parapluie

Aww chloe! Poor dirty pup haha she looks so cute and almost bashful


----------



## wilfiboy

Or a black one ... no suggestions just loads of sympathy lol x


----------



## lady amanda

lol. Lady is a blondie so she gets dirty looking too when outside, I use baby whipes when it's just her paws...when it makes it up the leg, I rinse her post walk in the kitchen sink...her legs look hillarious all skinny with her poofy body! I don't use soap on her just water...I have white couches so regardless of colour of dog....they hafta have clean feet. lol


----------



## lady amanda

I got the couches before getting a dog obviously...it's black next time


----------



## Kel

Yeah, I am definately thinking white was probably not the best choice for a dog , haha. I do use baby/puppy wipes a lot, and the kitchen sink too, but this mess was beyond either of those. I had to put her in the tub again today, just rinsing her belly and legs. I am never sure how to clean her dirty face, though. I just used a facecloth today but I am not sure it did the job. Oh well, she will be dirty again tomorrow...


----------



## kendal

lol i kindo of have to give up keeping my girls cleen, in scotland you can have 4 seasons in the one day. infact the past couple of days in a matter of ours we went from rain the glorious sun that dried up all the rain to hailstones. so eaither way lol we have mud everywhere at the moment lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Marley playing in mud


----------



## lady amanda

WOW THAT FIRST PIC IS A VERY VERY MUDDY DOG!!! hahahha too cute


----------



## carwin

*Wet Tilly*

Not so much muddy but wet & sandy.


----------



## gemma27

*Farnham Park and Cockapoos!*



RubyCockapoo said:


> A wet, windy and muddy run this morning in Farnham Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other dog walkers were commenting on how dirty she was (the picture doesn't do it justice) one even suggested she should be called 'Scruffy' - the cheek


Hi

Just saw your post with a great pic in Farnham Park, we walk there quite regularly so when we get our Cockapoo we may bump into you one day!

Excellent.

Gemma


----------



## gwynshees

These made me laugh so much. Yesterday I took Harry to the groomers for the first time. He looked so smart, quite the toff, that I took him around to a friends to show him off. She wanted to show him to her grandson (Harry is usually such a scruff)and so off we marched proudly and took him to the garden to play ...whereupon Harry went straight into the pond and within seconds was covered in slime....I didnt know whether to laugh or cry, but laugh we did!!


----------



## ali-s.j.

hmmm, maybe I don't want a blonde after all! Hadn't thought about that - my cocker is black and very attracted to water/muddy puddles, (why is it that the last bit of water is ALWAYS muddy!)but it doesn't show on her!


----------



## Daveandjeff

This was taken before he got really dirty


----------



## JulesB

Ha ha love it!! Betty is black so the mud doesn't show but you should have seen the colour of Betty's bath water today and the state of my bath when i got her out!!!


----------



## ali-s.j.

My last post was before Izzy and I chose each other ....
This photo is a few weeks old, I didn't have my camera the other day, when her lower half was actually BLACK 



I hadn't bathed Izzy recently for nearly 3 weeks, and I thought her coat was a slightly darker colour - it's actually white!


----------



## Rufini

Well it's been raining a lot here in the Manchester area, right in time for the North West meet!

So I think there will be LOTS of muddy cockapoos today!!


----------



## Rufini

Ok Vincent today all muddy:










You just can't tell!


----------



## ilovelucy

Lucy was playing out at my in-laws with her cocker spaniel friend and they had a little too much fun! I gave her 2 baths that day!


----------



## JoJo

This is my girls a while after a walk .. 

Picnic is 4 months old and her brindle coat has almost dried out and looks lovely, however Honey my cream/buff girl who is 11 months old looks a right soggy mess, love her ...


----------



## Dexter1011

Great to see all the pictures. This is the only one I have of Dexter slightly dirty.


----------



## JoJo

Oh I do love our Dirty Dogs


----------



## Casey11

Monty when he was 4 months awww xxx


----------



## lady amanda

Casey11 said:


> Monty when he was 4 months awww xxx


OH MY WHAT A CUTE PHOTO!!! so muddy and scruffy...looks like he had a great time!


----------



## Freddies Mum

This is a brilliant thread, glad it's not just mine. 

Here's my Darcey Mud Monster. First a clean pic to see her real colour:









And D at her very worst:


----------



## M&M's mummy

Ha ha love the muddy Darcey picture


----------



## ali-s.j.

OH MY GOODNESS! Never again will I complain that Izzy is dirty.... :laugh:


----------



## loobylou

LOL that picture is fantastic!!!


----------



## Casey11

hahaha wow!!!! That is amazing!!!!! What a cute muddy pup!!!
x


----------



## Lauren_Harvey

Oh lord looking at some of them photo's im going to guess that they all had a ball of a time- but didnt think once about us having to bath them -_-'


----------



## JulesB

OMG i thought the second pic was your choc dog not Darcey!! i love the wild abandon with which she's rolling in the mud to make sure EVERY bit if her is covered in mud!!!


----------



## lady amanda

OH MY GOD!!! you win the dirtiest dog competition! goodness! that is one dirty dog! hahahha


----------



## Freddies Mum

Ha ha thanks! This was D's muckiest moment yet. I'd bathed her especially for our holiday in Wales, and within 15 minutes of arriving this is what she did. She actually had clay dreadlocks once she'd stopped rolling. But you're right about the wild abandon, she was clearly in her element.


----------



## Lollipop

Is this what I have to look forward to ! Get my new cockerpoo pup in February ! Can't wait ! Lol


----------



## Julie Clark

Darcy wins the muddiest pup competition for me.... I don't think its possible to get a muddier dog! LOL. Love it.


----------



## Miranda&Monty

OMG!! I will never again complain that Monty is dirty!! I have never seen so many mucky doggies in my life! This is why I went for a darker colour - all of Monty's siblings were apricot!!

Don't think I can beat any of those pictures but maybe Monty has a surprise in store for me in the future.

Miranda&Monty


----------



## Benji

Love these! This is one reason we went for black :0!!

Even though we'll need to wash him often because of my son's dust allergy and daughters' pollen allergy.

I should have taken photos of Sylml's adults today they were all enjoying the mud in the garden ... it was too funny... must be why your (Kendal) cockapoo's love the mud - must be genetic! LOL!


----------



## Pepster

H Ha, all these pictures make me feel better as everytime I go for a muddy walk other dog owners walk by sniggering and I always get the "ha ha, glad I've not got that dog to wash" comments


----------



## Janev1000

Yeah - I get those comments too - but surely any colour dog needs washing after a muddy walk - especially when you see the water afterwards!


----------



## Pepster

True! I have a friend with a black 'poo who is the same age Pepper but is a lot more boisterous and rolls in the mud but who LOOKS perfectly clean on the walk home. I think I like that I can see that she needs a bath.


----------



## cockapooplace

*Ryder at the Creek*


----------



## jo_hall

Im loving these photos guys! Will definitely have to get some muddy photos of Max once he is old enough to go outside!


----------



## JessicaAleigha

Today I learned that Biscuit will do anything for a stick, including jumping into the muddy lake. <3


----------



## lady amanda

AHHHHHH!!! look at that face!!!!!! so cute!


----------



## mummachi

*Digger*

Millie was determined to get all messed up again after her grooming session !!


----------



## lady amanda

HAHAHHAH what a face!!! love it!


----------



## Rufini

If Vincent wasn't brown he would look SO muddy here... This is after jumping into the muddiest pond he could find


----------



## JoJo

Ruth fab photo ... look at those eye ..... may need to add that to My Dogs Life  what a stunner ... its the eyes


----------



## Rufini

JoJo said:


> Ruth fab photo ... look at those eye ..... may need to add that to My Dogs Life  what a stunner ... its the eyes


Of course you can! His eyes are the best part of him <3 his hair is getting too long so we cant see them as well!


----------



## loobylou

Charlie helped to dig holes in the garden after the rain


----------



## lady amanda

Wow! That is one muddy pup


----------



## ROCKAPE

OMG

No-one told me that my new pooch Ive had 11 weeks could end up being a mud lover !!


----------



## gwynshees

Glad to see our Harry isnt the only one who gets mucky!!! Would like to upload pictures but am having problems. Any suggestions?


----------



## lady amanda

Use photo bucket....copy IMG code into post

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## njml

This is the first time that Alvy ever jumped in mud (but definitely not the last!) It took 2 baths to get him clean and stench free.


----------



## Jensen

*Muddy Paws*

After a day at a very muddy country show with caked on dried mud - those paws were tough to get clean!


----------



## Jensen

njm said:


> This is the first time that Alvy ever jumped in mud (but definitely not the last!) It took 2 baths to get him clean and stench free.


That is serious mud!! Wow!


----------



## Helsbelles




----------



## alexdo

*She was one smelly dog!*

Chilli went mad in a muddy bog at the weekend - the smell was something else!


----------



## alexdo

*And another*

Not so pretty now!


----------



## Tinman

alexdo said:


> Not so pretty now!


But she looks like she's had the best fun!


----------



## Lightyear

*Is it a cockapoo thing ?*

Humphrey at 5 months, I think he was just a little warm during a good walk or why else would you sit with your bum in a muddy puddle ?


----------



## Darrude

Mine loves mud, this is him on a good day...


----------



## abigailla

These are so cute, what a great idea for a thread! haha. Thanks for sharing  I got a detachable shower head just to make bathing my dog easier


----------

